# Free Dark Nature: A Natural History of Evil, by Lyall Watson



## Endeavour_Press (Jul 19, 2012)

At a time when violence threatens to become epidemic, and genocide takes the place of diplomacy in many regions of the world, it is no longer plausible to dismiss the darkest and most violent acts as simply part of "human nature".

But what is the foundation of the evil that lurks in the hearts of men?

How can humans account for abominations such as the Holocaust, ethnic cleansing, or the daily terrors of theft, rape, and homicide?

In 'Dark Nature' Lyall Watson sets out a controversial and original exploration of the origin and nature of evil. Plotting the evolution of human evil from earth's earliest creatures to the complex society we have become today, in Dark Nature Watson redefines good and evil in biological terms.

Drawing on the latest insights of evolutionary ethology, anthropology, and psychology, he takes a fresh look at the problems our species faces as a result of being too numerous, too greedy and too mobile.

Watson uses a variety of sources from Charles Darwin to Annie Dillard to examine the motivations and driving forces behind evil behaviour as well as the invisible order that preserves the delicate balance between "civilised" society and anarchy.

'Dark Nature' is a groundbreaking and fascinating work that takes evil out of the realm of monsters and demons and puts it squarely back where it belongs - in nature and in our lives.

'A fluid, elegant study of what it means to be bad...A book to be read with deliberateness - sentence by sentence... every bit yielding something fascinating to chew on.' Kirkus Reviews

Lyall Watson was a South African born writer, and the author of bestsellers including Supernature, Beyond Supernature and The Nature of Things.

Endeavour Press is the UK's leading independent publisher of digital books.

DOWNLOAD NOW: http://www.amazon.com/Dark-Nature-Natural-History-Evil-ebook/dp/B00GMOERBG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1385544115&sr=8-1&keywords=Dark+Nature%3A+A+Natural+History+of+Evil%2C+endeavour


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------

